#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  combinatie martinbin 115 en glijbaan 4530

## rp23

Hallo graag hoor ik jullie meningen over t volgende.
Normaal heb ik met mijn speakers een mogelijkheid uit 2 comi's

1 die ik meestal buiten gebruik bestaande uit (van onder naar boven);
- 4x martin 115 basbin (15")
- 3x Stage Accompany 4560 (15")
- 2x Top Eminence PSD-2002S 

1 die ik meestal binnen gebruik (van onder naar boven)
- 4x glijbanen 4530 (15")
- 3x Stage Accompany 4560 (15")
- 2x Top Eminence PSD-2002S 

Wel nu wil ik de zaak toch een beetje gaan samen voegen.. ik heb alleen wisselende verhalen gehoord over de martin basbins in combinatie met de glijbanen. Zo zou je de glijbanen op kunnen blazen als je er martinbins bovenop gooit?!?!
wel nu ik zat aan een combi te denken met 3 torens;

toren links en rechts ieder bestaand uit (van onder naar boven):
- 1x SYNQ RS-218B bassbin (2x18")
- 2x glijbaan 4530 (15")
- 1x Stage Accompany 4560 (15")
- 1x Top Eminence PSD-2002S 

en dan een 3e toren in het midden bestaande uit;
- 4x martin 115 basbin (15")
- 1x Stage Accompany 4560 (15")

Wat zeggen jullie van zo een set?
is het haalbaar en gaat het ook nog goed kunnen klinken?
moet er extra ruimte tussen de 3 torens om schade aan speakers, of een slechte sound te ondervangen? of kan ik ze lekker tegen elkaar aanschuiven????

graag wat advies ben beetje beginnende  :Big Grin: 
thankss!

----------


## MusicXtra

Je grootste probleem zal zijn dat de verschillende kasten allemaal een ander fasegedrag hebben waardoor je uitdoving en optelling krijgt van frequenties.
Het opblazen van de ene speaker door hem te combineren met een andere kan in principe wel maar dan moet er bijna 180° faseverschuiving zijn en klinkt het dus echt voor geen meter.
Ik heb geen ervaring met de door jou genoemde kasten en al helemaal niet in combinatie met elkaar, het kan in elk geval geen kwaad het te proberen.
Om duidelijk te krijgen of het al of niet gaat is het aan te raden alles te meten met Smaart, zo krijg je heel snel duidelijk wat de looptijd verschillen tussen de speakers zijn. 
Om hier iets mee te kunnen zul je de afzonderlijke kasten wel via een processor aan moeten sturen, dan kun je per kast de delay instellen wat de kans op een succes van 0 naar een klein kansje brengt.

----------


## rp23

even ter verduidelijking een foto van wat ik wil maken.
ik geloof dat ik via mijn crossover enkel een delay op de bas kan zetten.
ik wil dan de martins in het midden met een andere delay doen als de SINQ en Glijbanen. 
basbins bovenop zijn dan voor meer mid sound en hoorntjes erop. totale setje dekt een fullrange en zoals jullie misschien wel opvalt stel ik prijs op een lekkkere bass  :Wink:

----------


## dexter

Ik zou of kiezen voor de SA kasten of voor de Martin kasten en geen combinatie dit gaat waarschijnlijk niet goed werken.

----------


## rp23

maar die glijbanen in combinatie met die SINQ kan in ieder geval wel denk ik he?

----------


## Whitefarmer

Of dat met die bassen gaat werken weet ik niet, trial and error zou ik zeggen.

Wel zou ik de 4560's rechtop zetten, al is het alleen al voor het 'aanzicht'. (scheelt volgens mij ook nog met de spreiding, hoewel ik daar in de spec niets van terug vind, het is natuurlijk mid/low!)

ps. mis je niet een HEEEELEBOEL mid/hoog??

http://www.jblpro.com/pub/obsolete/l...nclosures2.pdf

ik wist dat ik die info toch ergens had!

Spreiding 90*60

----------


## rp23

ja die 4560's kunnen inderdaad ook wel prima staand. 
wat meer mid en hoog is toch wel een goed tip!!
in deze setting is dit ongeveer de verdeling:
laag: 5600W rms 20Hz - 200Hz (martins, glijbanen, SINQ)
mid: 1150W rms 200Hz - 2kHz (3x4560: deze gebruik ik dus voor mid vind ik mooi vol en rond geluid met zijn 15")
hoog: 160W rms 2khz - 20 khz

----------


## Turboke

ik denk ook dat je de martins in tegenfaze zal moeten gaan zetten want meen dat de speakers naar achter gericht zitten.

----------


## salsa

'Tegen Fase' is uit fase, wat jij bedoeld te zeggen is in 'fase verschuiven'...
Time alignment, noemen we dat op z'n beste Duits.

Verschillende tijdslopen van kasten goed gecorrigeerd te krijgen is een 'Hel of a Job', maar het is wel te proberen.
De precieze tijdsloop correcties kan je idd met SMAART of gelijkwaardig meet systeem in beeld brengen.
Dan rest alleen nog om dit te vertalen in een processor setting.

Als je iets schrijft, probeer het dan ook goed te schrijven...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> mid: 1150W rms 200Hz - 2kHz (3x4560: deze gebruik ik dus voor mid vind ik mooi vol en rond geluid met zijn 15")



Uit een 15" mooi 2kHz laten komen valt echt niet mee...

----------


## rp23

> Uit een 15" mooi 2kHz laten komen valt echt niet mee...



Niet? die 4560's zijn ieders geladen met een Eminence Delta 15A speaker  met een bereik van [FONT=Trebuchet MS]48Hz - 4kHz  [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS]Heb juist bewust gelet deze te laden met speakers met groter bereik en ik vind ze in mijn oorsprongkelijke setup (danwel 4 martins, danwel 4 glijbanen, met deze 3 midkasten en hoorns) wel bijdragen aan een redelijk complete, doch bass gerichtte, geluidsweergave...[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS]maargoed, als ik er zoveel baskasten extra bij wil gooien zal ik toch meer mid nodig hebben en dan ga ik misschien voor 12 of 10 inch kijken om weer bovenop de 4560's te gooien.[/FONT]

----------


## rp23

> 'Tegen Fase' is uit fase, wat jij bedoeld te zeggen is in 'fase verschuiven'...
> Time alignment, noemen we dat op z'n beste Duits.
> 
> Verschillende tijdslopen van kasten goed gecorrigeerd te krijgen is een 'Hel of a Job', maar het is wel te proberen.
> De precieze tijdsloop correcties kan je idd met SMAART of gelijkwaardig meet systeem in beeld brengen.
> Dan rest alleen nog om dit te vertalen in een processor setting.
> 
> Als je iets schrijft, probeer het dan ook goed te schrijven...



bedoel je met tijdslopen corrigeren het instellen van delay?! of zit ik dan scheef te denken?

----------


## MusicXtra

> bedoel je met tijdslopen corrigeren het instellen van delay?! of zit ik dan scheef te denken?



Ja, dat bedoelt hij.
Probleem bij jouw boxen is dat het geluid wat je erin stopt in iedere box een fractie meer of minder tijd nodig heeft om eruit te komen.
Bij de Martin bins bijvoorbeeld is de afgelegde weg van het geluid langer dan bij de front geladen subs. Dit zou je kunnen corrigeren door de front geladen subs een paar milliseconden delay mee te geven.
Alleen gebruik jij liefts 4 verschillende luidsprekers die allemaal in hetzelfde gebied weergeven. Dat zorgt er dus voor dat je minimaal 4 verschillende looptijden krijgt en dat maakt het al bijna onmogelijk deze set homogeen te laten klinken. De glijbanen is weer een verhaal apart, het geluid uit de glijbaan kent een andere looptijd dan het geluid van de voorkant van de speaker, deze kun je dus nooit tussen andere subs gebruiken.
Buiten looptijdverschillen heb je dus ook faseverschuivingen en die kun je niet corrigeren met een delay.
Het komt er dus eigenlijk op neer dat je iets onmogelijks wilt.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> http://www.jblpro.com/pub/obsolete/l...nclosures2.pdf



 Frequentiecurve van de 4560 staat erin, bij 900 Hz duikt ie onder de 0, bij 1 KHz op -/-3.

vanaf 1 KHz, ga je zwaar tekort komen met 1 hoorntje.

Veel kom je deze speakers niet meer tegen :Wink: !

----------


## Turboke

> 'Tegen Fase' is uit fase, wat jij bedoeld te zeggen is in 'fase verschuiven'...
> Time alignment, noemen we dat op z'n beste Duits.
> 
> Verschillende tijdslopen van kasten goed gecorrigeerd te krijgen is een 'Hel of a Job', maar het is wel te proberen.
> De precieze tijdsloop correcties kan je idd met SMAART of gelijkwaardig meet systeem in beeld brengen.
> Dan rest alleen nog om dit te vertalen in een processor setting.
> 
> Als je iets schrijft, probeer het dan ook goed te schrijven...



Tegenfaze is toch het omgekeerde van faze?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tegenfaze is toch het omgekeerde van faze?



Tegenfaze ken ik niet, tegenfase wel, dat is precies 180° faseverschuiving.

----------


## salsa

Heel vaak wordt de polarisatie van de luidsprekers wel eens verward met in fase zetten van een systeem.
Het in fase zetten van je systeem wordt eigenlijk de verschillende tijdslopen, vooral bij diverse verschillende vaak hoorn geladen systemen, op 1 lijn (theoretisch) te zetten.
Daarbij wordt rekening gehouden met de lengte van de af te lopen hoorn, plaatsing van de luidsprekers en crossover punten.

Vroeger werden er veel diverse hoorns bij elkaar gezet zonder enige vorm van 'Time Alignment' oftewel tijdsloop van de diverse drivers..
Het klonk nooit echt mooi, tot men met frontloaded systemen kwamen die ook enige vorm van 'processing' kregen begin jaren 80.
Dit is voor mij de grootste reden om nooit meer een 45.. Hoorn set a'la JBL meer te gebruiken.


Wat jij wilt doen gaat heel veel metingen kosten en wat veel belangrijker is, een paar processors.
'T is maar wat je wil uitgeven voor zo'n oude set.....

Dave

----------


## rp23

Graag wil ik jullie bedanken voor alle feedback....

Hieronder foto's van wat uiteindelijk de setup is geworden....
Echt een subliem geluid, al zeg ik het zelf!

Links en rechts een stapel met ieder 3 glijbanen 4530, met daarop 2x 4512 mid kasten, en hoorns bovenop...
in t midden een stack martinbins....

De combinatie 4530 en martinbin heb ik nu echt goed gehoord en klinkt lekker.... vooral vanaf een meter of 5 waar een goede basontwikkeling is en de felle martinbin bas ondersteund wordt door de lekker lage glijbaan bass....

DENG DENG DENG!!!

----------


## daviddewaard

en nou niet stiekum zonder dan oom agent het goed vind van die boem boem feestjes in een of andere lege loods gaan geven he  :Wink: 

leuk ouderwets setje oud hout  voor het lompe beuk werk
wat voor amps heb je erachter hangen?

----------


## rp23

> en nou niet stiekum zonder dan oom agent het goed vind van die boem boem feestjes in een of andere lege loods gaan geven he



 :Confused:  waar heb je het over?!?!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> wat voor amps heb je erachter hangen?



Sommige zullen in laggen uitbarsten maar het is de serie DAP-Audio Vintage PA Versterkers.
t is ergens een afweging maken tussen beschikbare euro's, de te versterken speakers, gewenste power.... en natuurlijk ook lichtelijk het risico ingecalculeerd dat oom agent de set zo mooi vindt dat hij m mee naar huis neemt  :Frown:  .... 
Ja dat wil je niet als je al een paar jaar het land af hebt gereden om je gewenste setup bij elkaar te sprokkelen... als die DAP versterkers in beslag worden genomen valt dat nog te overzien he  :Wink:

----------


## AH

Ik denk dat deze opstelling het best in fase staat/ligt  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevincejanssen

> waar heb je het over?!?!



Heeft het system ook een naam?

Ik zelf heb een aantal dap versterkers gehad.

p2000
p1600
p800

Leuke versterkers voor weinig geld. 
Van de p1600 heb ik de condensators moeten vervangen omdat er eentje ervan tijdens een feestje ontplofte. De p1600 werd bij mij ook een keer flink warm (was binnen toen al zeker 30 graden als het niet warmer was.) en hij stond net niet in de clip. Dus toen maar een flinke ventilator gepakt en deze op het amprack gericht.
Verder nooit echt problemen mee gehad.

----------


## rp23

> Heeft het system ook een naam?
> 
> Ik zelf heb een aantal dap versterkers gehad.
> 
> p2000
> p1600
> p800
> 
> Leuke versterkers voor weinig geld. 
> ...



ja opzich valt t nog te overizen met die dap....
maar denk dat ik je wel ken..
voorheen had ik samen met ruud circus wondertol.
Nu start ik dit system Vanadium system op, koninginnedag onze eerste party.

Verder ook feestjes gegeven onder naam van teknoradio.nl...

jij van SOK nietwaar?

----------


## kevincejanssen

> ruud circus wondertol.
> jij van SOK nietwaar?



CWT heb ik wel wat feestjes van gehad en teknoradio ook wel.
Maar leuk setje heb je man  :Wink:  Waar staat het in drunen/vlijmen ergens?

idd SOK ja  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## rp23

> CWT heb ik wel wat feestjes van gehad en teknoradio ook wel.
> Maar leuk setje heb je man  Waar staat het in drunen/vlijmen ergens?
> 
> idd SOK ja



 
 :Big Grin: 

in Nijmegen staat t... maar kom hopelijk snel weer naar braboland

----------

